# Best Home Theatre Screen Choice



## scott t (Oct 29, 2012)

I was looking for some advice. I am living in Dallas and putting in a home theatre. The Home Theatre company I am working with wants to sell me an Elite brand screen. I trust them to a point; however, I assume they may have bias based on kick-backs they may get so I wanted to see if anyone had some "Un biased" input.

Here's my question:

Are most of the screen companies (SI, Da Lite, Vutec, Draper, etc..) using basically the same 3M coating for similar use screens? For example, I am looking for a screen in a home theatre room that will have almost no light. Therefore I am looking for a white screen (around 1.1-1.4 gain). 

Does it really matter which brand I get due to the fact that with those parameters they are all going to be using the same coatings on the screen?

Thanks, any input would be appreciated!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

scott t said:


> I was looking for some advice. I am living in Dallas and putting in a home theatre. The Home Theatre company I am working with wants to sell me an Elite brand screen. I trust them to a point; however, I assume they may have bias based on kick-backs they may get so I wanted to see if anyone had some "Un biased" input.


They are more likely recommending Elite screens since that's a line they carry, not because of some kickback scheme. Kickbacks, spiffs, dealer rebates, etc, etc, are just not really things that happen in the industry like they once did.



> Here's my question:
> 
> Are most of the screen companies (SI, Da Lite, Vutec, Draper, etc..) using basically the same 3M coating for similar use screens? For example, I am looking for a screen in a home theatre room that will have almost no light. Therefore I am looking for a white screen (around 1.1-1.4 gain).
> 
> ...



In answer to your question:

No, they all do not use "basically the same 3M coatings". Each company has their own method of construction in the screen make up.


I'd bet this company is using Elite Screens since they have a good working relationship with the company. They have a problem with some brand they don't normally sell, and it can be a very painful process. same problem arises with a company they deal with on a regular basis, and a problem becomes no problem.



Me? I dealt with Vutec when I was active in the business, and that's the company I always recommended. That was done for the reasons cited above, not for some hidden kickback scheme.


Hope that helps....


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Given the advances in flat panel displays, why not a LCD or Plasma display?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For a nearly dark room, a plain flat white (gain about 1.0) screen will suffice. Even though each brand may have its own trademarked coating, the optical or performance differences between brands are very slight for this kind of screen surface.

You would not want an eggshell or other slightly shiny surface, that could cause hot spots.


----------



## LarryM (Feb 26, 2012)

Go to the AVSForum for advice. You'll get a bit more transaction there.

But my advice would be Seymour AV screens.

Their Centerstage XD screens are very good for an acoustically transparent screen. I chose the upgraded Screen Excellence screen from Seymour because it is a 4K material so I should be set for the future. IIRC the Screen Excellence screen is about 2X the price of the XD material


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

Stewart. Hands down the best.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Given the advances in flat panel displays, why not a LCD or Plasma display?


You haven'tt experienced a real home theater until you've seen a 100" diagonal image.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree Stewart is hands down the best screen available. They cost more then other brands but there is a reason for that. I have had an 125 inch Stewart Ultimate 4-Way screen in my H/T for 12 years now and it has preformed flawlessly. I highly recommend them.

Earl


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a Dalite high power 2.8, 119". simply fantastic screen !


----------

